# cleandetail - Porsche 1988 930 Flatnose Turbo Full Correction



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Full Correction, Engine Detail & wheels off.


*

I had the absolute pleasure of working on this piece of Porsche history. Not only is it a very rare Porsche, its also the one featured in the Porsche History books. With a low mileage of 20k its was only showing its age is a few places and some previous polishing attempts.

Here she is on inspection:


IMG_7945 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Some areas of plastics were showing polish residue,

IMG_7946 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7947 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Few little bits on the vehicle,

IMG_7955 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

So, onto the wash. First pre-wash

IMG_7958 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

bottom half sprayed with G101,

IMG_7959 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Lights also turned on to ensure the whole car is de-contaminated,

IMG_7960 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Another rise then snow foam, using our own PH Snow Foam,

IMG_7962 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Foam left on and more G101 used in areas with more grime build up:

IMG_7963 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7964 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next it was rinsed then using the 2BM, Our own PH Shampoo & the Dooka Wash pad.

IMG_7965 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Again, rinse.

IMG_7967 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once washed, it was dried and then brought inside for more inspection photos.....


IMG_7984 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7985 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7986 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7987 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7988 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7989 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7992 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7993 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Evidence of previous machine polishing is evident here, around the light you can see brake through showing White.

IMG_7990 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next job was to remove wheels and clean the archs, seal the wheels with Swissvax Autobahn before been re-fitted.

IMG_8540 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next it was time to clay, using zaino clay and valetpro Cirtus Bling as clay lube.


IMG_7997 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7999 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8000 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8001 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then dry off again,

IMG_8002 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Now, time for some machine polishing, its important to mask every edge on this type of paint as its very very easy to brake through as you can see above.


IMG_8004 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Nice 50/50 on the rear wing, yet to refine.

IMG_8006 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8007 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Before:

IMG_8011 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

after the first pass, no refining,

IMG_8012 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Paint corrected by the Flex and then refined with the Rupes but not using rupes compounds. No fillers were used in the making of this gloss.

Once happy with all the paint, next job was to prep ready for the wax layers, So we applied Swissvax Cleaner Fluid.

IMG_8537 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wax chosen was Swissvax Zuffenhausen. 3x layers applied first 2 were an hour apart and the last layer was applied 12 hours later.

IMG_8538 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Plastics and seals cleaned and protected with Swissvax Seal Feed.

IMG_8541 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Tyres protected with Swissvax Pneu.

IMG_8547 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

I did not manage to get loads of photos mainly down to the time i had on the vehicle, Originally booked in for 3 days it actually finally had just short of 6 days, but my time and effort was to ensure it was delivered in its very very best appearance, so photos took a side line until the end....


IMG_8548 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8549 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8551 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8554 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8555 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Thats the inside shots, lets get some direct light!


IMG_8561 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8562 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8564 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8566 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and the final shot on its way out......


IMG_8569 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Thanks in advance for reading, and i hope you enjoyed reading as much as i did detailing this amazing example.


*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

What a rare beaut! (and the cars not bad either :lol::lol Nice work there dude, looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great nick, good to see your still getting some lovely cars coming in.

How do you find pneu?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

cracking car. and a great turn around, nick and team

Al


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Looks great nick, good to see your still getting some lovely cars coming in.
> 
> How do you find pneu?


Love it to be honest, its not as durable as some dressings, but as the cars stored inside and not driven in the wet, its perfect, will last months. Just got the glossy version in but not tried it as of yet.


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

That car is full of win as is your work


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great work as always nick. Love the car 

Callum


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> Love it to be honest, its not as durable as some dressings, but as the cars stored inside and not driven in the wet, its perfect, will last months. Just got the glossy version in but not tried it as of yet.


May add it to my collection keep us informed how you get on with it and keep up the good work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn stunning correction!

and what a masterpiece of porsche!

Nice that you made it in a good condition again!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous iconic Porsche, nice work mate.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Cracking work job as per usual, on a rare piece of machinery.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work on a rare Porsche. A guy up the road from me has the convertible version, which seems to come out once a year.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

What a car! Great work and nice direct sunlight images after. Nice one.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Looks superb. I've always been a sucker for those Fuchs wheels. Iconic.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome beast. :argie:
Owner must have been very pleased.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Love 930 flatnoses. Nice one!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

This Porsche looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Nick, nice to see such a rare machine once in a while! Great job!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you all for all the kind comments. Such a stunning motor.

ATB
Nick


----------



## corradokid (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Spot on Nick as per usual mate


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Deep-Shine said:


> Spot on Nick as per usual mate


Cheers buddy!

Nice to see your on here, another great detailer :thumb:


----------

